# pit bull pro's help please.



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Okay so I have a new rescue. Her name is Daisy. She was ignored, no love, no snuggles. I took her to prevent her from being given to a backyard breeder who was going to keep her outside and force breed her. 
Here is a little about her. She is 3-4 years old. Very hyper but loving. Ill mannered but learning. She is learning how to stop using her paws. She tends to scratch people without realizing it. She has also never been leash trained but is doing wonderfully with it. She has been enjoying walks as long as the neighbor kids aren't out. She gets to excited and tries to pull me to play with them. She wasn't really too underweight to begin with but she has put on a little weight. She is enjoying her two new brothers. they play well together no aggression. I have an Aussie/collie mix who is about her size and weight and a little terrier/dachshund mix who is about 10 pounds (and all rotten). 
Tomorrow morning she has an appointment to get spayed so take that back yard breeders. What I really need to know is the old owners had said she was a possibly a pit/lab mix but I know little about identifying breeds so I would like some opinions on this. I am going to speak to the vet tomorrow about it too of course. But general opinions and advice are always wanted. I can't get her to get her ears up because she is so darn submissive but she does have typical pit undocked ears.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

More pics those first two were of her when I got her a week ago.


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 21, 2015)

Definitely a mix but its hard to say what with. Just as there are so many different looking pits now with the "bully" breeders.
Lab pit is probably the most common. Shes got a much pointier nose then my lab pit. Perhaps some type of collie in there? Then again i see lab pits with pointy noses. Their all ready a cross its very likely the parents werent 100% either. You can see it in that first photo but she looks way less pit then the 50/50 mixes i see.
She looks good as is. I wouldnt add any weight to that.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Watermelons said:


> Definitely a mix but its hard to say what with. Just as there are so many different looking pits now with the "bully" breeders.
> Lab pit is probably the most common. Shes got a much pointier nose then my lab pit. Perhaps some type of collie in there? Then again i see lab pits with pointy noses. Their all ready a cross its very likely the parents werent 100% either. You can see it in that first photo but she looks way less pit then the 50/50 mixes i see.
> She looks good as is. I wouldnt add any weight to that.


That sounds like what I was thinking too. I figure she is about 50 pounds. I am hoping i can get some good pics of her outside that show the pit side better but she is so hyper she will not stand still. I noticed the nose too being a bit longer than your typical pit or lab like you did so that confirms it for me. Mainly you can see the pit in person by her eyes, ears and her coloring. It's a brown coat that varies in shade throughout her back. She is an interesting girl for sure. I wish I could afford DNA tests for her and my little guy just for curiousity. I thought she was a mix which made me even more angry at this bad breeder who was going to take her. They were going to force breed her to a male purebred pit they have and pass the pups off as purebred which is not only horrible to me but unethical as well. So yep, I end up with three dogs... I am a sucker for the mistreated ones and now she sleeps in my bed in my arm.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Ask the vet to cut her nails back while she's under.

If her nose is black she's probably sunburned. _Most_ brown breeds have brown noses. She could also be a mix of several different breeds and not just the two.

Almost forgot: When I was doing German Shorthaired rescue I would only pet them under the chin when they first arrived. This teaches them to approach you with head up and gives confidence and lessens submissive behavior (and peeing for anyone who wants to know). Russell and Edward the Shih Tzu and Boo the English Setter were all trained like that from puppyhood and all three are heads' up.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Russell thanks for the chin advice. She needs confidence something terrible. She has pretty much been screamed at her whole life. I plan on asking the vet about doing her nails tomorrow. She has no visible foot issues but she hates her feet being touched. Thanks so much.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You are more than welcome. I did Shorthair Rescue for 25 years so I've seen it all. I use a Dremel to keep nails down. My husband would feed pieces of hot dog and rub bellies while I did the grinding.

I also did occasional Italian Greyhound Rescue and if you want to hear a dog scream! And as soon as I turned it on....before they were even touched!!! Then they discovered the Dremel meant hot dogs and belly rubs and would get all excited when I was doing my own dogs' nails. 

BTW, what color is her nose?


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> You are more than welcome. I did Shorthair Rescue for 25 years so I've seen it all. I use a Dremel to keep nails down. My husband would feed pieces of hot dog and rub bellies while I did the grinding.
> 
> I also did occasional Italian Greyhound Rescue and if you want to hear a dog scream! And as soon as I turned it on....before they were even touched!!! Then they discovered the Dremel meant hot dogs and belly rubs and would get all excited when I was doing my own dogs' nails.
> 
> BTW, what color is her nose?


I just tested her again and got her to let me do the tips of her nails so its a start for building trust. Of course my attention grabber the Aussie laid on his back wanting his nails done the second she got up. All three of mine are rescues. My baby the terrier was found wandering as a three pound malnourished pup in a cow farm. Vet said he was a couple days from death. My husband found him. My Aussie was from a shelter as a pup.
Her nose is a blackish coal grey dark color all over.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Once her nails are cut they won't be so sensitive to touch and you should start right away on positive reinforcement training so you can touch them. 

She could be anything, lab/pit mixes are fairly common but 'pitbull' is not itself a breed and is comprised of many different types of mixes (with the exception of American Pitbull Terrier). Seeing how she was someone's "stock" to make puppies I doubt she is an APT (also, by looking at her). 

I wish you the best of luck! She's a beautiful dog. I stalk people's posts with dogs when I'm missing my little terrier, gone 3 and half years. Hoping to get another dog in the next year or two.  Also, bless you for rescuing!


----------



## Zippy2014 (May 4, 2015)

She's beautiful. I'm so glad you have her now. She looks like a mix, maybe a bit of lab...it's hard to tell. I had a DNA test done on my dog to check for him since I just couldn't tell what was going on with his mix. I used DNA my dog. I am not recommending them, the fact is I really don't know how accurate it is but they do have a website. You can decide for yourself. It is interesting. 
Good luck with her...she'll be a great dog!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Zippy and Laki-sorry I didn't see your posts earlier. thanks and I appreciate that. She is turning out to be wonderful.

Update: She was spayed about three weeks ago or so and she healed perfectly. She is doing better with leash training but hasn't learned to accept the leash being put over her head yet but she has made progress. She did have a bit of food aggression at first but not to the point she was biting. just charging and pushing with her nose if that makes sense. I think that had more to do with my Border terrier mix since he tends to cross boundaries when eating. Very stubborn. But anyways that has stopped. Hasn't happened in a few weeks. Right now she is sleeping with my little border terrier/dachshund mix on the floor at my feet as we speak but she is turning in to my husbands dog. she follows him everywhere. 

She is letting me touch her feet and she is coming toward me with more happy confidence. Very little ears back. 

I did manage to find out who owned her mother. She is for sure half American red nose pit. Her female is a registered purebred who got loose and mated with a stray. The only stray she saw roaming was a big black UN-neutered male so I know a little about her history now. The woman sold her to the people I got her from for twenty dollars. They just didn't want her anymore... Oh well I do and she is beautiful and silly and has given me many laughs in the short time I have had her.


----------

